
Organized Resources for Deep Learning Researchers and Developers - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/Deep-Learning-World
======
bvc35
I am an undergrad trying to break into AI and machine learning research.
Hopefully this will be useful. Does anyone know any other resources that will
be helpful? So far I've just been reading AI: A Modern Approach, by Russel and
Norvig.

~~~
NegatioN
It's hard to recommend something if we don't really know your level of
knowledge so far.

I wholeheartedly recommend the fast.ai [0] course. It provides a lot of
instantly applicable code, coupled with very good explanations which you can
try out on novel problems later. It's focused on "learning by doing", and not
"learning by reading" which fits my style really well.

That said, it doesn't dissuade the watcher from reading later, it's just not
recommended to start out with.

[0]: course.fast.ai

~~~
bvc35
So far I have taken one introductory class on AI in general, but it did not
cover machine learning. I took one class on machine learning, but I only
grasped the basics of several algorithms from the class. These classes, and
the textbook I've partially completed, are the extent of my knowledge.

Thank you for that suggestion.

~~~
genericpseudo
Take as much probability and linear algebra as you can conveniently do – as
much for the intuition as for the symbol-manipulation mechanics – and don't
underrate the importance of domain expertise in any problem you get interested
in!

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title. A list of resources doesn't count as
something people can try out, as the rules describe at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
parnian1268
I made this Quora post, which might be useful too:
[http://qr.ae/TUTB1t](http://qr.ae/TUTB1t)

------
RangerScience
This is very neat! I hope I can make use of this :)

I have added a couple of issues to the repo that have been my historic
"blockers" towards exploring deep learning: data sets and computation images
(docker images, AMIs, etc).

------
parnian1268
I made this Quora post you might find it useful,
[http://qr.ae/TUTB1t](http://qr.ae/TUTB1t)

